# Scooby Doo Where are You? Skull from the opening credits.



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Here is a skull I did from the classic cartoon Scooby Doo Where Are You. His eyes glow under a black light. He is a Resin foam filled prop and measures 12x10. Here are a few pics and thanks for looking.[]


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

[]


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice glow on those eyes, he's nice and creepy


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

awesome work, what a good idea to bring back scooby !!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Not a Scooby fan, but that is one good looking skull


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

You positively nailed it.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I like the drippy mouth!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks really spot on! 
Nice job!


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Love it! That is perfect.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

Very Cool!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice work.


----------

